# Poljot Aviator



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I see a very attractive looking 17 jewel manual wind Poljot Aviator on sale on this site for Â£75. I have thought about getting one but would like a couple of questions answered. Is the movement a large "pocket watch type" movement similar to the Unitas 6497 & 6498 incarnations, or is it a diddy one hiding in the middle of the large 40mm watch case? Also, how many beats per hour does it function at?

Thanks for your help.

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The movement is not a pocket watch movement like the Unitas, I think it is a standard gents size movement , 10 1/2 Ligne, beating at 21600.


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

Roy said:


> The movement is not a pocket watch movement like the Unitas, I think it is a standard gents size movement , 10 1/2 Ligne, beating at 21600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Roy. Am I right in assuming that 10 1/2 Ligne is similar in size to an ETA 2824 movement?

Martin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is.


----------

